# Purchase Price & Carrier A/c



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

My wife and I just sold our small TT and are thinking seriously about a new 2006 Outback 26RS. I have two questions:

1) Other than some inefficiencies in ducting, how reliable are the Carrier A/C units? I've never seen anything but Coleman or DuoTherms on RV's. Other than the dealers, where would you have them serviced?

2) Those of you that purchased 2006 26RS units, what can I expect to pay?

Thank you--we are excited about the possibilities of becoming Outbackers!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

No inefficiencies in ducting on the 26rs on ours at least. The Carrier units are good in my opnion, It will freeze us out with 100* temps outside. At 110* it works alot but keeps the trailer very nice and cold.

I can't help with the price though, we bought ours used '03 for $15500 out the door with WD included, used only one season and in perfect condition.

Welcome to outbackers sunny

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have not had any issues so far (knock on wood) with the A/C. From what I am told, they can be serviced by any Carrier certified repair facility.

Check out Lakeshore RV on the internet for pricing...they are about the best as far as what you should be paying....use their price to flex your local dealer.

Every manufacturer has some problems, but the Outbacks seem to have the least amount of them.

Last, but not least, WELCOME!!! action

Finish out your sig when you have time....let us know more about yourself and family.

Steve


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

While I can't help on the pricing of the unit you're looking at, in the past there have been wide variances in what dealers let units go out the door for. We have a 23RS which I thought we got a good deal on & then learned that some had paid almost $2000. less & others over a $1000. more. So bargain, bargain, bargain.

Other than a once or twice quirky shutdown apparently caused by the computer circuits used in the ac unit, ours has worked very well. No ducting issues at all and cools very well in high 80's to mid 90's & humis weather here in western PA.
The shutdowns are quickly solved by disconnecting 12v & 110 power from the trailer & the turning both back on.

Hope you get your Outback soon. Good luck. They're great homes.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

JeffTX,

Where do you live? We're selling our 2006 26RS...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, JEFFTX!* action action action

Glad you found us!









I can't help you on price, but as the others have said, the Carrier A/C units seem to work great. We have had zero problems with ours. As far as having it worked on, any reputable HVAC service outlet should have no problem.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Not many issues with the Carrier units, sometimes folks have had issues with the sensors. I'm not sure this has happened in the Outbacks but a few others had their dealer wire a new thermostat up to the unit to separate the A/C and Heat. I thought our Carrier unit was great, wish they used it on the Raptor. I liked the remote control. It was great to warm up the camper without getting out of bed in the morning!

Generally pricing is about 20-25% off of MSRP. As mentioned the Lakeshore RV pricing comes in very aggressively, use it to work with your dealer. Keep in mind if you shipped it from MI you'd pay about $1-1.50/mile in addition to their price.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My favorite subject -- A/C and heat ...

JeffTX -- where are you from -- if you are near Texas then call FunTime RV -- they will meet or beat Lakeshore...

But back to the A/C

Its a great unit ...however Outback did a terrible job designing the ducting...

Its a great unit ... however there is no manual temp set so if you ever loose your remote control or break it you have to purchase one from the factory since they are individually pinned.

Its a great unit... however if you loose power to it three times in the row without turning it off at the remote control switch you have bascially disabled the circuit board and will have to unplug shore power and battery to rest...

Its a great unit ... one of the most commercially sound products ... one of the few products that if your propane heater ever does not work you can use the A/C heater ..

The unit is regualted to keep the inside/outside difference 15-20 degree difference... that means that if you are up north and its 80 outsdie the CarrierV can drop it down to 60 no problem ... BUT .. if you are in South Texas and its 110 outside the mot you are going to get is 95 in the trailer ....

Did I mention this is a great unit... keep the coils cleaned .. wash the filters afetr each use .. and remember that Outback used the wrong A/C for the vented design .. NOT CARRIERS FAULT...

PS -- the replacement cost of the remote is 42.77 avg...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> The unit is regualted to keep the inside/outside difference 15-20 degree difference... that means that if you are up north and its 80 outsdie the CarrierV can drop it down to 60 no problem ... BUT .. if you are in South Texas and its 110 outside the mot you are going to get is 95 in the trailer ....
> [snapback]67394[/snapback]​


I'll disagree with this. We were in Pueblo this summer and it was 114* outside and below 80* in the TT. Not the temp on the remote but a therm reading on the mirror on the pantry door.

Our ducting is fine as well, point and aim where you want the cool.

Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> one of the few products that if your propane heater ever does not work you can use the A/C heater ..
> [snapback]67394[/snapback]​


Huh?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > The unit is regualted to keep the inside/outside difference 15-20 degree difference... that means that if you are up north and its 80 outsdie the CarrierV can drop it down to 60 no problem ... BUT .. if you are in South Texas and its 110 outside the mot you are going to get is 95 in the trailer ....
> ...


Did you have any type of shade over the camper or was the sun beating directly down on you -- makes a big differnce... but I would have to say that if your A/C had a 34 degree variance you somehow got lucky ... even the Carrier folks say that the system is designed for no more then 19 degrees variance...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > one of the few products that if your propane heater ever does not work you can use the A/C heater ..
> ...


meant to say -- If you ever loose the remote to your propane heater you can hit the Emer Furn button and the furnace will kick onto a preset 73 degrees...

thats better...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

No shade what so ever. In fact, we went boating that 114* day and left the AC off and it melted the plastic behind the mirror in bathroom vanity. Luckly after it cooled down again the warping was gone and would latch shut again. It also melted the foam molding around the outside stove, awning up and stove in the shade. I had to use a pry bar to get it open again.

Maybe we got lucky but I'm not complaining one bit about the AC on ours.

Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty said:
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

JeffTX.....

Lakeshore price is $17,999.......

See it HERE.

Hope it helps......

Steve


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

So since we are on the subject, would it be easy to exchange the stock A/C for a larger one?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

JeffTX,

Welcome to our site. sunny Glad you have joined us and are looking at the Outback. I think you are looking at the right tt,







but from what I can tell prices vary from part of the country to another. Hope you can get the deal that you can live with. Good luck.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

JeffTX said:


> My wife and I just sold our small TT and are thinking seriously about a new 2006 Outback 26RS. I have two questions:
> 
> 1) Other than some inefficiencies in ducting, how reliable are the Carrier A/C units? I've never seen anything but Coleman or DuoTherms on RV's. Other than the dealers, where would you have them serviced?
> 
> ...


JeffTX

We bought our 06 26RS in September this year so cannot vouch for the A/C unit yet but I can tell you we purchased it for $16900 from customer 1st RV in Indiana. At the time FEMA had just releassed its buy up program for bunk house type trailers so they were going fast. We had a lead with another dealer on a 05 26RS for $15500 just before the FEMA issue. They relinquished thier obligation (to put it nicely) when they found out FEMA were paying so called MSRP. The so called dealer prep also plays a part so make sure that is included in your final price for comparison purposes. Good luck with your search.

David


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

I agree with Ghosty, we shopped every OB dealer in TX. Fun Time gave us the best deal by far and even included the WD hitch. Worth a call.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CJ999 said:


> So since we are on the subject, would it be easy to exchange the stock A/C for a larger one?
> [snapback]67446[/snapback]​


Carrier makes the same AC but in a NON-Ducted version... if i ever had to replace the unit again out of warranty (I'm on my second in less then a year) I will use the non ducted version ... Carrier themselves told me that although it would only blow straight down in the trailer and not through the vents -- that it would be twice as cold twice as quick... and in South Texas that matters....


----------



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you all for the feedback. I appreciate your assistance!


----------

